# Miscellaneous....



## Biking4Heart (20 Jun 2018)

Wasn't sure of How or Where I wanted this post to go.... So I posted in Exchange / Free for now... and depending on response(s) go from there.

Anyways, from changing my riding style & habits... I have a couple of Miscellaneous Items I don't see me using. I know that both are in excellent condition. Just not needed the way I'm reconfiguring my ride.

Item #1 - Princeton Tec Switch 1 - 3 way light (low, high, blink) with rechargeable battery, wires/connectors.
Item #2 - Profile "Century" aerobar. Has new armrest pads. (Minor nick on 1 side).

Thanks for reading.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2018)

I'd be interested in the aerobar - it would be for testing on the Raleigh Twenty potential PBP bike as I can't see myself riding upright for nearly 800 miles.


----------



## Biking4Heart (21 Jun 2018)

Hi DC,

Any ideas as to terms? the 1 thing I didn't think about... If it is monetary.. I don't do PayPal.
I'll keep the post running... Hopefully, come up with a solution.

Alan


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'd be interested in the aerobar - it would be for testing on the Raleigh Twenty potential PBP bike as I can't see myself riding upright for nearly 800 miles.


This is going to be good


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2018)

I'd have the light, but the commonwealth, not to mention the 3000 mile swim, is a bit of a journey!


----------



## Biking4Heart (27 Jun 2018)

This might help some people make a decision..... I work with a guy that retired from the United States Postal Service (USPS).
I posed the question about shipping overseas and the duty applied to it.

If he's correct... he stated "If the declaration shows "Used"... Then it enters the country duty-free.


----------

